# What's going on with the prices?



## wangkom (Jul 8, 2006)

I was going to buy a mini. However, I was looking at the inventory and the prices online seem to be a bit higher than I expected. I expected to pay MSRP or maybe 1000 lower. I didn't expect to pay upper 20s and low 30s for normal hardtops (non S versions) with few or little options.

http://www.northwestmini.com/Vehicl...oper+Convertible&quickSearchSubmitButton=>+GO

http://www.rasmussenmini.com/VehicleSearchResults?search=new&make=MINI

Are these prices in line with what people normally pay for minis?

I don't know if I can justify paying that much for a mini when I could pay not that much more and get a 128i or 135i.

Oh, I forgot to ask. If these prices are higher than normal, are they being pushed up because of the normally low inventory on minis and then the cash for clunkers deals going on? If so, then perhaps holding off until the program expires and inventory can build up a little might be worthwhile?

Thanks in advance


----------



## wangkom (Jul 8, 2006)

Well, I was hoping to get some answers. I called the dealership again and asked them about the prices and they claimed they were MRSP. However, looking on KBB and Edmunds that isn't the case. I assume they put in their own markup and cars can be gotten for MSRP and less. 

Anyone buy a mini lately that can share what prices they've gotten?


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

You might try posting your question in the Ask-A-Dealer forum.


----------



## MarcA78 (Oct 28, 2008)

It's hard to get a MINI for less than MSRP in a lot of markets. But there are a few dealers who cut better deals. I bought a Cooper S in '05 down here in SoCal. I shopped about 5 dealerships before placing my order at Crevier. They gave me $1500 below MSRP. 

Check out Northamericanmotoring.com

It's a pretty big MINI community, on that site and I'm sure someone there will be able to point you in the right direction.


----------



## M3za3ra (Aug 6, 2009)

mini dealers pretty much sell them at sticker, cause you do not have much mark up anyhow, and they are very limited and limited number of dealers, BUT NEVER PAY OVER STICKER, 
and why are you ok paying msrp or 1000 under but when it comes to BMW, people wanna pay invoice and even hangle the invoice price sometimes,


----------



## kjboyd (Apr 13, 2006)

your first link goes to convertibles.

most of those cars are optioned up. 
on a hardtop or convert auto and leather alone adds 2750 - 3250 to the base price.

I paid 30,300 for my Clubman. that was 1400 under msrp.



wangkom said:


> I was going to buy a mini. However, I was looking at the inventory and the prices online seem to be a bit higher than I expected. I expected to pay MSRP or maybe 1000 lower. I didn't expect to pay upper 20s and low 30s for normal hardtops (non S versions) with few or little options.
> 
> http://www.northwestmini.com/Vehicl...oper+Convertible&quickSearchSubmitButton=>+GO
> 
> ...


----------

